# My planned layout



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

With the help of CTValleyRR thus is what we have cone up with.

Let me know what you think and any improvements that might be helpful


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

That’s pretty neat looking. 
All those docks; I assume that’ll be a shipping harbor?

Enter my two cent suggestions:
Why have all the dock tracks separately come from the right when they could all be similar to dock #4 coming off of that adjacent track? 
That would allow you to eliminate the S curve just to the right of the docks by; the RH turnout below the wye/closest to the diamond could be moved to the left, and positioned point end to the passing siding turnout, eliminating the S curve among the series of TOs. The angle of the TO would change, the curvy mainline adjacent to the diamond track could be straightened a bit, leaving a triangular odd space between the three tracks.

If you can make 1 or 2 dock tracks longer, that’d be nice. #2 & 3 particularly.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

I van make the piers longer. However thr other suggestion I wish it was that easy. It's not that they can't be moved its finding the perfect fit at the crossing. At first I did not have the diamond and the line just went up and back around. Then something jumped out at me. Freight trains would have to come around the north side so they could drop off their loads at the docks going at them they could not they have to reverse in. Well anyways I had 20° crossing I believe and to change it to what you see was like pulling teeth due to angles and curves and such just wasn't lining up.
I'm not that worried about that slight of a s curve


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You have two 'reverse loops'...the wye is obvious...but where you
have a crossover between the two tracks that form the larger
left loop you have created a second. It is important that the actual loop
'isolated' section be separated from the isolated section of
the Wye to avoid short circuits. Removing that crossover
would eliminate the left reverse loop.

Don


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

DonR said:


> You have two 'reverse loops'...the wye is obvious...but where you
> have a crossover between the two tracks that form the larger
> left loop you have created a second. It is important that the actual loop
> 'isolated' section be separated from the isolated section of
> ...



Not seeing it. The only reverse loop that anyrail gave was the diamond in the middle which can be taken care of where I put the gaps. Are you talking about where the outside main comes up and meets the inside main and heads to the docks?

Both those would be wired the same way


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You have a very large loop on the LEFT side of your
layout. Trace the tracks that form it below the
yard on the left and
below the Wye.
You have a crossover that connects
them at the very bottom. It's below and
the the left of the word 'gaps for booster'
That crossover creates a 'reverse loop'. 
Remove the crossover and you eliminate it.

Don


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

DonR said:


> You have a very large loop on the LEFT side of your
> layout. Trace the tracks that form it below the
> yard on the left and
> below the Wye.
> ...


Good catch.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There is no reverse loop on the left side if he isolates the wye properly (not as shown, that is the pre-correction version of the track plan), by including the upper left turnout in the reversing section. Absent the leg of the wye that crosses the layout from lower right to upper left, the whole layout is one big loop.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

You need more gaps around the wye - if the entire pink section is shown as a single block, it won't work. The wye (triangle) creates a reversing track.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

cv_acr said:


> You need more gaps around the wye - if the entire pink section is shown as a single block, it won't work. The wye (triangle) creates a reversing track.



Ya I know I moved the gap by tge wye to just after it on both tracks.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

So made a couple of changes. Wanted to add some scenery so I did some changes to the branches to the industries. Put the back half of the layout behind a mountain range be more for staging than anything. Going to make a lake and waterfall in. 
Also changed the docks a little but. I started looking at the plan which was printed laying it out when I noticed a huge mistake. For some reason I put the room in the lower left hand corner as only 24" on the door side facing up. It is 39". So put in a curve TO for dock 2
Working on the framing for the docks and it looks like it's going to fit and still allow access to the door.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Doh thought I put pic in guess not lol


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Well unfortunately this project is being put on hold. Had the whole left side framed and started to lay down roadbed and track when my basement flooded due to the sump pump dying.
Thankfully it doesn't look like any of the electronics got wet but there is water marks on most of the support legs. This will push this out a very long time if I decide to even start it up again.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome to my world. Remember what I told you about Hurricane Sandy and my layout. Doesn't sound like you really lost anything, so why let it stop you? A couple of hundred bucks for a backup pump and a flooding alarm will allow you to head the problem off the next time.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Welcome to my world. Remember what I told you about Hurricane Sandy and my layout. Doesn't sound like you really lost anything, so why let it stop you? A couple of hundred bucks for a backup pump and a flooding alarm will allow you to head the problem off the next time.



It's the cleaning up part that I can't do atm due to my restrictions from surgery. Gotta tear up carpet which requires moving some heavy stuff around. Under my table is fd gotta pull carpet asap but also at the same time making sure im not overdoing it.. But it's other areas that I can't do that's going to have to wait another month. Then gotta figure what I wanna do in terms of carpet etc.
Also will be back to working 50 hrs a week or more. Not much time and once winter is over.....


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Sorry to hear about the basement flooding. I'll second the backup sump pump! It seems a waste whenever I have to replace the battery, but it is money well spent. If for nothing else, the alarm letting me know there's a break in AC power getting to the pump. Canary in a coal mine, so to speak.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> Sorry to hear about the basement flooding. I'll second the backup sump pump! It seems a waste whenever I have to replace the battery, but it is money well spent. If for nothing else, the alarm letting me know there's a break in AC power getting to the pump. Canary in a coal mine, so to speak.



Ya I put in a water sensor around pipe level if water builds that high alarm will sound. Just tye cleaning going to take a bit. 
Managed to break apart the wings I made for thet section and pulled all thr carpet. Trying to see if I can save thr carpet before that part of the basement dunno tho.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Good luck


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> Good luck


Thx


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, I hear you on the cleanup. That part is not fun, even when you are operating at full efficiency.

Maybe you can get some help with that -- maybe even check with your insurance company. You really don't want wet stuff that's sitting in your basement growing mold. That could be a source of a whole range of health issues.

It's a setback, not the end of the world. It may take a while, but you'll have a layout!


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Yeah, I hear you on the cleanup. That part is not fun, even when you are operating at full efficiency.
> 
> Maybe you can get some help with that -- maybe even check with your insurance company. You really don't want wet stuff that's sitting in your basement growing mold. That could be a source of a whole range of health issues.
> 
> It's a setback, not the end of the world. It may take a while, but you'll have a layout!


Ya had a buddy come over and he helped with the heavy lifting. Most of the rug that was saturated I cut out. I'm drying some and have to cut out a little more considering it's molding. All the carpet under that back room I took out. The whole other side where my train eventually will go (if I make it thst far before move) did not get that wet. However just in front of that area it did. Basically half was padded and the other half was not. The water came to the padded area and basically stopped. Only a little part of the padding was wet.probably didn't have enough water to punch thru it yet before I changed the sump pump.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

As to the layout legs, a friend of my brothers that I had once visited mentioned having a flood. Now I don’t recall precisely what his solution was, but I can check if you want?
As I remember he coated the bottom 12 inches of legs in something, maybe flex seal or possibly a tar-like product to inhibit any mold growth and water proof them in case of any future flooding. I don’t believe be replaced the legs at all.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

OilValleyRy said:


> As to the layout legs, a friend of my brothers that I had once visited mentioned having a flood. Now I don’t recall precisely what his solution was, but I can check if you want?
> As I remember he coated the bottom 12 inches of legs in something, maybe flex seal or possibly a tar-like product to inhibit any mold growth and water proof them in case of any future flooding. I don’t believe be replaced the legs at all.



They should be fine it takes a long time of sitting in water for wood to rot or mold. If it was that easy every finished basements walls would have to be redone after flooding..


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Diluted bleach in a spray bottle/jug works very well on killing mold spores on untreated wood. Let it dry naturally or by forced air. Then waterproof the wood. No worries.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Well cleanup is almost done. I started to get that itch so I've started back on the layout. Few ideas for the layout kept swirling on my mind lol.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Glad to hear it was only a temporary setback!


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Glad to hear it was only a temporary setback!



Thx was getting bored but I still can't push myself much.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Conductorkev said:


> Thx was getting bored but I still can't push myself much.


Do what works for you, have fun and do what you can !


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

BigGRacing said:


> Do what works for you, have fun and do what you can !


Yup. It's a marathon, not a sprint. Just keep pushing forward.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Update


So almost done laying all the track on the left side. Just missing the top spure which I might put in soon and the two docks on the bottom. I did end up getting that section of table reattached and I caulked down the water level. Next I'll have to add another layer of foam for the actual docks.

Below are the changes I made and most current draft. Did manage to putting alittle space where the Two turnouts I was trying to get suggestions about bridging them
I ordered a dbl track truss bridge 








Modernized Double-Track Railroad Truss Bridge -- Kit - 15 x 5 x 4-1/2" 38.1 x 12.7 x 11.4cm


The Walthers Cornerstone Modernized Double-Track Railroad Truss Bridge is patterned after the most common kind of bridges used by railroads. Installed anywhere a longer span is needed, truss bridges like this model are used above streams, rivers, other rail lines and roads where clearance is...




www.walthers.com




Going to see about fitting the side mounted pl 11s see how it looks


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Update.


Had to make some changes. Was having problems laying the diamond out right. Everytime I would try to fit you could tell that the radius was too sharp. Probably due to a cpl minor changes I made while laying track or it could be the printed bridge is off more than I thought. Had problems printing it with warping the print I have I'm just using temporarily until I can get a good print. So I made some changes to alleviate the problem by pushing back the two turnouts on top end. Then instead of the turnout coming after the 45 cross I put it on the other route just before the cross. This will allow more room to get back up top. 

I've got all track down except the industry sidings and the north part of tge diamond. All the power is in and most turnouts installed some even are wired up. Still have 8 more to wire and program to my dcc system. And still need to completely wire those thet will not be. 

Also started creating the control panel. Maybe a lil bigger than I wanted but o well just need to find a goid spot for it by my desk. Was thinking of putting Handles on it and leaving a lot of slack in cables going in this way I can move it out of the way if I need to. Not sure how that will fare out will of course keep wires inside of flexible tubes. 
.we shall see.


Here is new plan.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

“It’s more like guidelines than actual rules.”
-Captain Barbosa. 
And my planning approach too. Vague & adjustable.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I may have missed it, but I don't recall any
mention of the 'reverse loop' in the left that
will need a reverse controller. Create the
isolated section with gaps or insulated
joiners in the track right of the turnout mid layout 
that connects the 'shunt'
between the left loop complex and the right loop
complex. Insulated joiners below the same turnout
to the track leading down. Insulated
joiners should also be before the lower left yard complex after
the turnout that joins the two leads from the right
loop complex.

Don


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

DonR said:


> I may have missed it, but I don't recall any
> mention of the 'reverse loop' in the left that
> will need a reverse controller. Create the
> isolated section with gaps or insulated
> ...



It's actually wired on the left side right after the siding for the docks turnout 203. It includes the siding up top which is for loading passengers. So there might be a stationary train I'm there and another train coming thru tripping the reverser.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The way I see your drawing, It takes three places where there are insulated
joiners to create an isolated section. Where
are your places for them?

Don


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

DonR said:


> The way I see your drawing, It takes three places where there are insulated
> joiners to create an isolated section. Where
> are your places for them?
> 
> Don


After the wye on both sets then before the sidding for passengers


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Conductorkev said:


> After the wye on both sets then before the sidding for passengers



Then I also have iso joiners at the very top before the ladder up top since it goes to my booster power.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have difficulty following your choice of words, however,
I have reviewed the layout and find a more simple
was to handle the situation. Earlier, I failed to see that
you have one large loop encompassing what looks like
a loop on the left and another on the right. Actually,
these two become 'one' via the 'shunt' across the
top of the perceived 'wye'. You should isolate the 'slant'
track from below the 'wye' left turnout down to a point
above the bottom most turnout. It must be isolated
and becomes your 'reverse loop'. Power that track
by your reverse loop controller. All other
tracks would take your DCC bus power.

I see no need for insulated joiners at the
upper right ladder track. All of it's tracks
would take the DCC bus unless you want
to use a toggle so you can turnoff power to one or
more of the ladder tracks.

What does the booster have to do with
the ladder tracks? The booster should
feed all of your DCC bus.

Don


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

DonR said:


> I have difficulty following your choice of words, however,
> I have reviewed the layout and find a more simple
> was to handle the situation. Earlier, I failed to see that
> you have one large loop encompassing what looks like
> ...


Where the blue circles is where I put the insulated joiners and it gets fed by tge AR.

The booster is for a section of my layout. This all was explained in this thread.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Here is the spots i forgot to attach in last post


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm pretty sure the simplest solution would be to isolate the yellow section by using insulated joiners where the red lines are. Use the reversing module to control that section and unless I'm missing something, you should be good to go.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> I'm pretty sure the simplest solution would be to isolate the yellow section by using insulated joiners where the red lines are. Use the reversing module to control that section and unless I'm missing something, you should be good to go.
> 
> View attachment 593709


Ya your missing something....

It's already wired where I said. The reason I didn't have it the way you just said is because when I planned the layout that wouldn't have been feasible due to the fact that after the cross there was turnout. You can see what I'm talking about in my track plans in this thread.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, that will also work. Is the length of the
isolated section long enuf to hold the longest
train with lighted coaches?

Why are you using a booster for only
the ladder area? The usual use of a 
booster is to provide enough amps
to power a number of sound locos
running at the same time throughout
the entire layout.

Don


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

DonR said:


> Yes, that will also work. Is the length of the
> isolated section long enuf to hold the longest
> train with lighted coaches?
> 
> ...



It's more than just the ladder. It goes down and includes the first siding after to sone industries. I do have a few sound locos did I necessarily need to use the booster probably not but I have it so why not use it just in case. I also going to run my tortoise off track power.


----------

